# HELP MAYBE HERE ! surf launch & landing



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi Guys I need a show of interest for SE QLD AKFF members or any member that can make it for surf launch & landing safety course with Craig Mcsween from Adventure Outlet Southport.

Probably cost about $20 bucks for Craigs time & expertise for this priceless knowledge the guys a whiz I have attached some pics of what he can do,looking at maybe a early Sunday morning at Narrowneck Surfers Paradise. 
Need to know numbers maybe BBQ after to get everyone together maybe do a photo shoot for a feature in the QFM.
Cheers ,
Brad


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

I don't like seeing fellow members being beat up .I we can all learn alot
from Craig no matter what level your at I will difianitly be there .I want to learn some of these skills.


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

HI Occy,you might have to shout him a holiday down there or maybe we can put him on tour :lol: .


----------



## Fishpod (Oct 11, 2006)

definately interested. A Sunday morning is perfect. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Hi Brad
I think I'd like to have a go!

Chris


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

COME ON GUYS DON'T BE SHY!  I'm sure will have alot fun and a laugh as well learn heaps & get to meet some of the other members  .


----------



## Dettori (Sep 3, 2006)

I am interested. Do we need to install thigh straps for this exercise?


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

If you have them they do help but not compulsory though a PFD will be.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

After my one and only surf launch it was quite obvious to me that I needed professional help. That's if I get up enough courage to ever try it again with a fully loaded yak. Hopefully I wont be burlying up for everyone if I manage to get through.

Count me in if I am not working on the proposed date, sounds like some fun.


----------



## seabear (Jan 12, 2007)

Sounds like an exciting day.Builds confidence and surf skills.

Does Graig teach the eskimo roll for SOT's.

You'd definately need to know that if you're thinking of fishing in that kind of surf.

Cheers Tez.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Eskimo rolls for SOT.....that's when you can't release the thigh straps :shock: 
That's some challenging surf in those pics. I'm never going to complain about the piddly little waves at my launch site again. Yikes!


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Assuming we're available, the girlfriend and I are in.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi guys - this is exactly what I was talking about in my post - Helen and I are in.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Brad,

As long as it's a Sunday that I am i not already committed and it's not mid winter - Then I think it's a fantastic opportunity.

Book me in.

Ash


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

great idea Brad and good on you for getting it organised 8)


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Keen (date dependant).


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

I think most of us can do eskimo rolls without even trying ,FB :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

gotta say that looks fantastic fun, great pictures...


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm keen, as long as the surf isn't to big!


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm keen (date dependant)


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Top idea Brad 
Put my name down l need all the help l can get


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

i am keen to be there.lets hope the surf is huge!!!!(ha).just set the date,as its just down the road from my place.it will be good to meet some new people,and hopefully somemore people will get into fishing offshore


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## whisper (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm very very keen, and Sunday morning is perfect. Count me in

Thank for organising this


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Im in. Might have to throw the rods in the car, just in case....


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

That's awesome sounds like there's a bit of interest will try & get a date on a Sunday morning early I will keep you all posted.Cheers Brad


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm up too. I'm gonna be spending a lot of time out on that break so some pointers would be good. The only problem is I've got a 14ft timber ski - everyone just stay outta my way if you value your lives.

I feel pretty confident in the surf anyway. I just tie everything down on the way in and paddle her in like a surfboard with my legs trailing out the back as a rudder. Works for me! Anyway - am more interested in meeting other yakkers.

In my book there are 2 rules to live by when it comes to going out in the surf.

1. Don't go out if it's over 3ft or looks dodgy and 
2. Stick to rule #1.

Thanks just let me know.

Matt


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Great idea!!
I'm interested to meet some other local yak fishermen and tame the South East reefs and oceans!!!


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Great idea - Onya Brad

Hell yeah, I'm in!

Surf launches are half the fun of offshore fishing.


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

I should have a date next week guys , (Spooled1) Dan you have a PM .
Cheers Brad


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi Guys,
Briefly spoke to Craig today we might do it at Currumbin Ally
on a low tide to make it safer will have a date soon. Cheers Brad


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

This might sound rude :x , ignorant  , foolish :? , insolent :twisted: , stupid  , poor form :evil: , bad taste :roll: , or just plain insane :shock: , but I was thinking, with all the positive replies you've had this chap looks to make a squillion.

Would it be possible to put some of the money towards a bbq and mayhaps some refreshing drink? Or were you thinking that way all along?

(What? I'm just asking!)

Matt


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

a bbq sounds a choice idea


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

ditto to that!!
fishing, steaks and beers!!!


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

BBQ A DEFINATE ! as soon as get a date & numbers we will be able to organise things a bit better those of you who don't know this course would cost around $85 dollars normally & will be done by a fully quilified instructor .
I hope to see everyone there we will have a FAT time & learn some priceless skills at the same time. Cheers Fishbrain


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks Dude!

Sounds good! Keep us informed!

Matt


----------



## whisper (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi Fish Brain, any news on the surf training day???

I was thinking that if an instructor is proving hard to arrange maybe we could use it as an excuse to get together and meet other AKFF members


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Yes Mate 29th of April details on AKFF members surf launch post. cheers FB


----------

